# Simplicity with Honda motor



## gtanse

I just called a Simplicity dealer in town and he said he has some 2004's he's discounting to make room for 2005's and he said the Regent that he has with foot controlled hydro transmission has a Honda engine in it for $2199. I'm a new home owner looking for my first riding mower so I've just started researching. I haven't read that Simplicity has anything but B&S or Kohler engines. Is this a good deal or questionable? I do hear that Honda makes good mowers but I was surprised to hear this lawn tractor had a Honda in it. I asked him what Simplicity's he had and he said that his were Massey-Ferguson. Does that make a difference in what engines are put in them


----------



## guest

welcome gtanse.. 


it looks like the 2005's all have B&S or kohler motors.. 

Link to simplicity specs..

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/s_regent.php

FYI: simplicity is now owned by B & S and so i would think you may see more B&S motors in the future.. Massey & Snapper are also owned by simplicity.. basically the same tractor.. different name..
The regent is a great LT... 

Honda used to make lawn tractors but stopped 4 or 5 years ago.. they do still make motors.. nothing wrong with a honda motor that i am aware of... 

Again.. the regent is a great LT.. 
What are your needs? just cutting? snow throwing??


----------



## gtanse

Right now I'm only thinking about mowing . I don't think it lists any attachments but the dethatcher,mulcher, dump cart, dozer blade for snow, and snowthrower. We don't get much snow around here. I'd like to have a tiller, a front end loader and back-hoe but I have budget constraints that prevent me from getting everything I want.


----------



## *JOKER*

Simplicity has put Honda 16 hp engines in their Regents for several years. I wouldn't let that keep me from buying one. The only downside I could ever find on any Honda engine is the purchase price. 

How much are you cutting? You may want to consider a Landlord if accessories are your bag.


----------



## jodyand

Welcome gtanse:friends: Yes Simplicity has put Honda motors on them for a couple of year. They are a good motor and should last a long time with reg maintenance. And they are some great Lt's you will enjoy it for a long time to come.


----------



## Neil_nassau

The Massey thing is so Agco can offer small hp lawn tractor program to their dealers. 

If you do buy one,pray you never have to replace the electric starter......nippodenso starter like Kohler used to use..........$400+
through Honda.mg:


----------

